# Gamer Maus für rechts Händer mit vielen belegbaren Button (Linksseitig Gelähmt)



## MisterMonk (19. Januar 2014)

*Gamer Maus für rechts Händer mit vielen belegbaren Button (Linksseitig Gelähmt)*

Hallo ihr alle...

Ich habe mal ein riesen Problem.Ich bin linksseitig gelähmt und kann nur noch mit der rechten Hand spielen.Ich benutze zur Zeit eine Cyborg Maus. Da kann ich A,W,D,S auf einen Button legen. Bei aufwändigen Games reicht die Anzahl der Tasten nicht mehr. Gibt es eine Maus die mehrere Button hat und dieses Steuerkreuz A,W,D,S hat? Habt ihr ne Idee...oder Infos zu euren Mäusen? Einen Gampad kann ich nicht benutzen. Was können die R.A.T. Mäuse? Würde mich über jeden ernstgemeinten Tip freuen...

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße....Mr. Monk


----------



## Monalye (19. Januar 2014)

Spontan fällt mir da sofort meine Maus ein, die Razer Naga Razer Naga Gaming Mouse - Ergonomic MMO Gaming Mouse - Razer United States

Hier kannst du auch einen tollen Test von PCGames zu dieser Maus lesen: http://www.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Hard...Maus-mit-17-Knoepfen-im-Hands-on-Test-693063/

und hier: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Einga...m-Hands-on-Test-Update-Weitere-Bilder-693007/

Die Maus hat zusätzlich 12 belegbare Daumentasten, sowie die fünf normalen Tasten. Ich hab' die Maus seit über 3 Jahren, sie funktioniert wie am ersten Tag, einfach großartig. Damals hab' ich mir die Maus speziell zum World of Warcraft spielen gekauft und hatte in dem Spiel alle 12 Daumentasten belegt. Im Lieferumfang sind auch so spezielle Aufkleber, die man auf die Daumentasten kleben kann, um sie noch besser unterscheiden (fühlen) zu können. Ich hatte mich auch ohne diese Aufkleber sehr schnell daran gewöhnt und konnte die Tasten sofort bedienen. Die Maus liegt großartig in der Hand, obwohl ich schon lange kein WoW mehr spiele, kann ich mir diese Maus gar nicht mehr wegdenken.
Als ich die Maus gekauft hatte, hat sie 89 Euro gekostet, einmal hab' ich sie vor kurzen um 79 Euro gesehen, also so in dem Bereich bewegt sich wohl der Preis. Für eine Maus sicher nicht wenig, aber das Geld ist für einen Gamer absolut richtig angelegt.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

Es gibt da auch so ein Maus-Tastatur-Hybriden mit nem kleinen Joystick wie das hier Razer Tartarus Gaming Keypad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör oder das Logitech G13 Advance Gameboard USB schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör aber ich GLAUB die sind alle für "links von der Tastatur" gedacht, weil "man" idR mit der linken Hand WASD steuert, und somit sitzt der kleine Joystick rechts, damit man ihn mit dem Daumen der linken Hand steuern kann - das ist natürlich für Dich dann ausgerechnet unbrauchbar. Aber vlt. kann man bei einem der Pads ja den Stick woanders anbringen? Diese Teile werden idR als Gameboard oder gaming keypad oder so bezeichnet.

Hast Du dich denn vlt auch mal bei einem der bekannten Hersteller erkundigt?


Das alles natürlich nur für den Fall, dass Dir eine Maus mit vielen Tasten nicht ausreicht bzw. das gewünschte Feature nicht hat. Neben der Razer Naga gibt es zB auch diese Logitech G600 Optische MMO-Gaming-Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## shippy74 (19. Januar 2014)

Sowas? Die hat ein Steuer Kreuz

[Lesertest] A4Tech XL-755BK

Shop:
A4Tech XL-755BK schnurgebunden USB Laser Gaming-Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## svd (19. Januar 2014)

Vlt. zusätzlich auch einen USB Fußschalter in Erwägung ziehen? 

Wenigstens zwei Bewegungstasten vom Daumen auf die Füße auszulagern, macht das Spielen vlt. auch komfortabler, da du die Maus
beim Drehen nicht auch noch ständig drücken musst. 
Das dritte Pedal kannst du ja dann nur zum Hinknien, Nachladen oder sonstwas anstipseln.


----------



## MisterMonk (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo..

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe und Ideen. Damit komme ich schon ein stück weiter. Auf jedenfall brauche ich dieses Steuerkreuz.

LG...Mr. Monk


----------

